# Circuito de interruptor con LDR



## ebg (Jun 28, 2011)

Hola.
Me gustaría hacer una especie de semáforo de dos colores que cambien según una luz esté encendida (conjunto de Leds rojos) o apagada (Leds verdes).
Tengo un diseño con una bombilla, tal que cuando haya luz se quede apagada y cuando no haya se encienda, pero me han dicho que necesito añadirle un relé para que cuando haya luz se encienda la otra parte...

En resumen, quisiera saber si se puede hacer sin relé, y si hay alguna forma más sencilla de hacer todo el circuito completo.
Muchas gracias de antemano....


----------



## golumx (Jul 8, 2011)

Lo puedes hacer con un PIC, comparando el valor del LDR con una resistencia variable u activar o desactivar el tiristor. Yo pondria un optoacoplador entre el PIC y el Tiristor.


----------



## ebg (Jul 8, 2011)

Es decir, que habría que añadir otra parte a este circuito tal que si el LDR divisa luz se encienda el conjunto de LEDS rojos, y ponemos un optoacoplador para que cuando estos se enciendan no pase corriente, y cuando el LDR no divise luz pase corriente por optoacoplador y a continuación se encienda el otro conjunto de LEDS verde.

Estoy haciendo una reflexión en voz alta, porqué es la primera vez que voy a usar un optoacoplador... podrías decirme si es correcto, y además para qué usaría el PIC...
Gracias


----------



## golumx (Jul 8, 2011)

Bueno yo lo plantearia asi, el pic lee el valor analogico que da el potenciometro para fijar el humbral de luz, y lo compararia con el valor obtenido de la lectura del LDR, en funcion el resultado activaria o desactivaria un rele que comutaria entre los leds verdes y rojos. 
Como micro emplearia un PIC12F675, una resistencia variable de, un divisor de tension formado por una resistencia y el LDR, un transistor con su resistencia para activar el rele y el rele apropiado a la potencia manejada.
Algo parecido a esto


----------

